# URGENT: Looking for PulseJack JW0A1P01R driver



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

This computer is a present and I need to have this finished by tomorrow -insert stress here- :sigh: 

I had to reinstall an oldie (well, three years), but to get to the internet I need to install the ethernetcard. And I do not have the driver of the PulseJack JW0A1P01R. On the site I only found a PDF-file (http://www.pulseeng.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=ProductFinder.Chart&CategoryID=2014), but no driver to download. Not on anywhere else on the web and WinXP Home does not recognize it by itself...

Any clue how to solve this?

Thanks a lot, KoosHopeloos


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the driver looks like it comes from whoever they supply the basic cards to
see if there are any other names on the card or serial no.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ dai: Thanks for the reply. 

I found out that all the drivers I needed, are supplied by the motherboard manufacturer... What opening the 'box' can do for you!

Greetz, KoosHopeloos

@ MOD: Thread can be closed, it is solved!


----------



## mystways777 (Aug 27, 2007)

Can you please tell me the maker of the motherboard and possibly the model number that carried the Pulsejack that you were trying to find the driver for?? Or better yet send me the link? I am also trying to find the driver for the pulsejack jw0a1p01r but i do not know the original motherboard it was on. I cant find that info anywhere. I realise you solved your problem a year ago but PLEASE help!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can find your m/b by using this
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------

